# Rytera - Coming this fall to your local pro shop!



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Dont hold back*

Lets see the total package :tongue:


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Lets see the total package :tongue:


 I agree... Looks like a good camo job


----------



## IKWUDLS (Aug 2, 2005)

looks like a hoyt tech bow, i wonder if this will be better than my bishop. how long is this bow give us specs!!! :teeth: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

:angel: 

How about 20 % more of the pic please


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

I am with the others, show us some more of that bow. Hard to tell anything about it till we see more.


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

If you don't show the entire bow I'm only going to buy one instead of 2 or 3!


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

Well, at least they know where to start their advertising campaign. It just seems funny having a new bow company starting it ads here on a website owned and operated by Martin Archery. Could this new company be affiliated with Martin?????????????????????


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Does Hoyt have 2 lines? Does PSE have 2 lines? HMMM!


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

Hmmmm, bet its made in Wisconsin!


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

THis thing has you bows all fired up. I guess they know a thing or two about marketing.


----------



## bowbender7 (Jun 1, 2002)

Jacko said:


> Hmmmm, bet its made in Wisconsin!


.... Not unless Wisconsin moved to Washington :beer:


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

Hmmmmmmmm "Rytera" couldn't be RYan and TErry Martin beginning a Martin response to AR and Reflex eh?


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

It may be a response to AR, but not Reflex. Reflex is Hoyt's discount market bows. Diamond is BowTechs. I have a feeling that Rytera will be Pro Shop only and all the Martins will be available through discount marts like BPS, Cabelas, etc. JMO


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

bcriner said:


> It may be a response to AR, but not Reflex. Reflex is Hoyt's discount market bows. Diamond is BowTechs. I have a feeling that Rytera will be Pro Shop only and all the Martins will be available through discount marts like BPS, Cabelas, etc. JMO



YOu can already buy martin through Basspro and others. No way Marting is going to give up their share of the market on a gamble. Also Martin has been in the business long enough to know you don't introduce a new product in the fall.


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

I know you can buy Martins through the discount marts. What I am saying is that they will probably make the entire Martin line available through all markets, instead of having them split where some are avaialble everywhere and some are limited to pro shops. I think all of their "Martin" line may become available everywhere and the new Rytera line will be a Pro Shop only line. I know Terry has been a big fan on the Pro Shop Only lines as opposed to putting them everywhere.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

big teasers....


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Registrant:
Terry Martin
2109 S Wilbur Ave
Walla Walla, Washington 99362
United States

Registered through: GoDaddy.com (http://www.godaddy.com)
Domain Name: RYTERA.COM
Created on: 11-Jan-05
Expires on: 11-Jan-07
Last Updated on: 15-Aug-05

Administrative Contact:
Martin, Terry [email protected]
2109 S Wilbur Ave
Walla Walla, Washington 99362
United States
5095254387
Technical Contact:
Martin, Terry [email protected]
2109 S Wilbur Ave
Walla Walla, Washington 99362
United States
5095254387

Domain servers in listed order:
NS1.SERVERMATRIX.COM
NS2.SERVERMATRIX.COM


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

Rytera is a new line being designed by Ryan and Terry Martin. It has been in the works for some time now this year, maybe even longer.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Let see some more of It*

While there is still a little coin left in the bow budget. LOL
Jbird


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

*Rytera*

As many of you know I have been designing compound bows since the introduction of the original design in the early 1970’s. It has been a challenging adventure from Dynabo, 4 wheelers, 2 wheelers, Onza, Cougar Magnum, Lynx, Jaguar, Scepter and others. I enjoy designing and now have my son Ryan working with me as well as the best design team ever in my opinion. As anyone knows that is in the manufacturing of bows it is a lot of work but can be a fun and challenging adventure. It is not all about profit but rather the challenge of making the best bow. Maybe that is a part of why we have been producing product for over 55 years.
The new Rytera bows are a separate product line of "Elite" series Pro shop compounds and are not part of Martin Pro series, Gold series or the traditional bows. The new Rytera will have two models or 2006 each very different from the other. The Rytera bow line requires a separate dealer application.
Martin Archery will also have several great new bows in the new 2006 line. 2005 has been a record year for Martin and 2006 looks to be even bigger, that we owe to you our customer. We hope you like the new line available October and November 2005 and want you all to continue to have fun with the sport of archery.
I am also glad to see that so many are enjoying ArcheryTalk. I never imagined it would become so popular. We now have over 20 million page views per month, the largest archery site on the internet.
Terry


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

Just curious......... but why start a new company when you obviously have had so much success with the Martin name? Wouldn't it make more sense to market the new bows under the Martin logo rather than to go to the expense of creating a separate entity/ identity?

Not trying to rock the boat, and you certainly don't owe me an answer but I was curious as the rationale behind beginning a new company.......

BTW...... I'm not sure I could live without AT. Thanks for making it such a great place to visit on the web......


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

Yep:

thats all I need to see... "I Already Want A Rytera"

Looks really sweet so far (nice camo & grip) :wink:

d'x


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

Sure would like to see more


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Terry/Ryan,

Intriquing so far. I can't wait to see the whole package and possbily get my hands on one of them.

I dig new stuff!  

Can't wait for October!!!!


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

*Oh You're Killin' Me*

Great marketing start. BUT you're killin' me. Long ATA? Short ATA? brace height????? SO MANY QUESTIONS?????????????????

NOT so patiently waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Marc


----------



## YellowHawkk (Jan 26, 2004)

Looks like a sweet bow from what I can see. I can't wait to see the rest of it.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Great, it's only August and another bow is strutting forth on the catwalk while encased in a burka. So now I'm supposed to spend the entire season, on the basis of but a flutter of the eyelashes and a gesture of a hand, lusting after a ghost of a bow while distrusting that which I already have.

Well, it may be a time-proven scheme (I contend the serpent was a marketing major) but I'll do my best to ignore it until the end of January.

Best wishes, House of Martin, on your new venture.


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

archeryhistory said:


> It has been a challenging adventure from Dynabo, 4 wheelers, 2 wheelers, *Onza*, Cougar Magnum, Lynx, Jaguar, Scepter and others.


Just from what little I can see in the pic, it sort of reminds me of the Martin Onza riser...the older version, not the 2003 Onza II.


----------



## 2HoytsNme (Oct 20, 2003)

*bow*

Keep us posted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------

